# Raw Green Tripe



## James'Mom81219 (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm a Standard Poodle mom in the US and also a global house/petsitter. I'm currently in London caring for 2 Standards (11 yo and 4 months). The 4 month old is being fed raw green tripe. I've been here a week and she's had diarrhea for the last 3 days. I've alerted the owners and kept her on kibble and ordered some canned pumpkin which will come today. She's still high energy, eyes clear, gums good etc. My question is what are you thoughts on feeding such a young dog raw green tripe? This is the first time I've had to feed it to a dog and haven't seen it in the States. The owner told me it was recommended by the breeder. It looks a little harsh for such a young pup IMO. 
Thanks in advance and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Tripe is generally safe and nutritious, but it does stink! Is it all the pup gets, or part of a more complete diet? I would be OK feeding occasional meals of tripe, even to a puppy, but it is not a complete diet in itself, and is too low in calcium to be suitable for pups unless extra calcium is supplied in other meals. I would suggest to the owners that, especially given the diarrhoea, you would feel safer feeding a food known to be safe and complete for the time they are away.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I am a fan of green tripe (but not the smell) ive always fed it to my dogs. I don’t feed it to them everyday but I have in the past (along with other meats), including pups and they thrive. I feed it a few times a week now though. Is the tripe minced or cut up? I have had puppy struggle to poo after eating large pieces of tripe and that causes liquid poo. I now only get it minced.


----------



## Brigittebx (Jan 18, 2020)

James'Mom81219 said:


> I'm a Standard Poodle mom in the US and also a global house/petsitter. I'm currently in London caring for 2 Standards (11 yo and 4 months). The 4 month old is being fed raw green tripe. I've been here a week and she's had diarrhea for the last 3 days. I've alerted the owners and kept her on kibble and ordered some canned pumpkin which will come today. She's still high energy, eyes clear, gums good etc. My question is what are you thoughts on feeding such a young dog raw green tripe? This is the first time I've had to feed it to a dog and haven't seen it in the States. The owner told me it was recommended by the breeder. It looks a little harsh for such a young pup IMO.
> Thanks in advance and have a lovely weekend.


We feed green tripe and are aware of the nutritional benefits but it is stomach lining not inners of ITV and I’m real careful were I get it ..green tripe from game that we process is good and yes it stinks even though has no contact with bowels.i cut it up and feed it as a side dish only after freezing it for as long as possible ...to remove bacteria ..... it’s a special since it is hard to get and expensive ..one word of caution it is not ever to be mixed up with the tripe that is bleached and sold in grocery stores it would be white and bleached it is of no value to a pet. Never use it


----------



## James'Mom81219 (Aug 22, 2019)

Thank you for all of this great information. The tripe is commercially packaged and chopped. Yes....the smell is unforgettable. I'll pass this all to Gigi's owner.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I feed green tripe daily at 5-10% of the diet. It actually has a really nice 1:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio. But if the pup isn't used to it, I would definitely not be surprised if it's causing loose stools. Also raw diets require bone to firm up the stools. Just tripe would probably always be a little loose even after they're adjusted to it.


----------

